# Ielts teacher needed



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Please does anyone know an IELTS instructor in Egypt?

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm searching for a good one in Egypt too, Cairo or Nasr City especially. If you found anyone, please let me know.


----------

